# C5 99 A6 Avant Sunroof opens very slowly but struggles to close.



## fathertime92 (Mar 14, 2013)

hi everyone i am a new owner of a 99 a6 avant and i am already having problems with the sunroof. gotta love audi lol. the sun roof motor struggles to open and it does not want to close, half way into closing it opens back up. i checked for debris on the track and there was nothing hindering it. after numerous tries of trying to close it the sunroof motor started making a loud noise, like it was struggling or the teeth was slipping idk how to explain it but it was more of a crackling sound. when i closed it manually using the hand crank provided on the fuse box panel, i noticed the rear driver corner of the glass panel was flush against the roof as it should be but the other side was not, it was raised up 1/4 of an inch against the roof. i dont want to take it to the dealer ship and i already tried to take the motor out but that is impossible without taking the headliner off. any suggestions are appreciated on how to align the sunroof back into place. if you had this problem please let me know how you fixed it, its my first car i would love for it to actually work


----------



## audifirst (Apr 10, 2006)

there are cables that run around the sunroof and guides that slide on the track and they are attached to cable, possibly on one side they are breaking off which you have notice height difference when sliding , there are no repair kits available , most likely at some point you will need to replace entire sunroof , but you can try to replace the motor first and see if that helps if not then you need to replace the unit, you can find at junkyard used sunroofs and replace yourself, 
to replace motor try to remove the dome light to see if there is enough room to remove the motor..


----------



## fathertime92 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for the response. As I have mentioned I took the dome lights off to access the motor to manually crank the sunroof back shut. when i went to remove the motor, there was a slight problem. there is a panel that is a part of the trim for the dome lights that runs right on top of the motor. I took out 2 of the 3 T25 torx screws but the third one is inaccessible due to that panel going straight across it. The trim for the dome lights unfortunately is apart of the headliner, why audi decided this was the best way to go is beyond me . I'm avoiding taking the whole headliner off but I realize it must be done in order for me to anything. Ill try and look at the cables and also look into the junk yards. Thanks again!


----------



## audifirst (Apr 10, 2006)

interesting looking at the repair manual they do not say nothing about dropping the headliner to remove motor , it shows only two screws that hold it, they mention removing the cover and dome to gain more room, but it seems they are wrong.. 
here I have found a video on youtube but it is for older A6


----------



## fathertime92 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have already seen that video. It was actually where I got the idea to take the motor out hoping for an easy fix like in the video. I wish it was simple like it was in the older a6. I've done some extensive research on the c5 models but no I seems to have done the motor swap. but thank you anyways!


----------

